# Belegost & Nogrod



## Helm (Apr 24, 2005)

We hear about Belegost and Nogrud (the 2 Dwarf cities in the Blue MT.) in the Sil but not in LotR, can we then conclude that these cities were destroyed in the War of Wrath? In UT it mentions that Thorin dwelt in the Blue MT., could that mean in one off these 2 cities?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 24, 2005)

In the LOTR Appendix A, it is said that these two cities were destroyed at the breaking of Thangorodrim, but further on in the Tale of Years we have: 



> Many Dwarves leaving their old cities in Ered Luin go to Moria and swell its numbers.



So there seems to be a slight contradiction there. In a way, we could establish middle ground here by hypothesizing that Belegost remained (as a sort of reward from the Valar or Eru, much as Numenor was a reward for the faithful Edain) and Nogrod was destroyed, on account of the actions of Dwarves from either of those cities:

The dwarves of Belegost won great renown in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, and they would not be persuaded by the dwarves of Nogrod to assault Doriath.

In _Unfinished Tales; The History of Galadriel and Celeborn_ we have the following:



> Celeborn had no liking for Dwarves of any race (as he showed to Gimli in Lothlórien), and never forgave them for their part in the destruction of Doriath; but it was only the host of Nogrod that took part in that assault, and it was destroyed in the battle of Sam Athrad {The Silmarillion pp. 233-5]. The Dwarves of Belegost were filled with dismay at the calamity and fear for its outcome, and this hastened their departure eastwards to Khazad-dûm. Thus the Dwarves of Moria may be presumed to have been innocent of the ruin of Doriath and not hostile to the Elves.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 29, 2005)

if Belegost indeed have survived, would it be safe to say that the Dwarf 'trade carts' that brought goods to Bilbo in The Hobbit may have been traveling from Khazad Dum to Belegost?


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> > Many Dwarves leaving their old cities in Ered Luin go to Moria and swell its numbers.
> 
> 
> So there seems to be a slight contradiction there. In a way, we could establish middle ground here by hypothesizing that Belegost remained (as a sort of reward from the Valar or Eru, much as Numenor was a reward for the faithful Edain) and Nogrod was destroyed, on account of the actions of Dwarves from either of those cities:


Personally I think that a simpler middle ground would be that both Nogrod and Belegost were indeed destroyed but that there were other settlements in the Ered Luin that were not destroyed. While Belegost was there these settlements would probably be little more than 'Mining Towns' away from the main city. Later these would continue and grow to become the "Old Cities in Ered Luin"


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 16, 2005)

Or even simpler, the towns were slowly reinhabited.


----------

